# Worst Music Ever: Don't Come in, Don't Listen, Don't Comment



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

This isn't a test!

http://music.sharemusic.com/_060mp3/audio/468142/1713.html

You dumb asses!


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

UniverseInfinite said:


> This isn't a test!
> 
> http://music.sharemusic.com/_060mp3/audio/468142/1713.html
> 
> You dumb asses!


Are you trying to get banned?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Despite this, an essentially nine note blues scale is defined by Benward and Saker as a chromatic variation of the major scale featuring a flat third and seventh degrees which, "alternating with the normal third and seventh scale degrees are used to create the blues inflection. These 'blue notes' represent the influence of African scales on this music.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

UniverseInfinite said:


> You dumb asses!


I think this is totally uncalled for whether this poster was joking around or not.


----------

